# Algae in tank. Pics



## Xandict (Sep 8, 2010)

I have 1 Amazon Sword in my 18 gallon. The lighting is 2 20w CF at 6500K. No CO2 injection. There is algae everywhere not to mention the amazon sword isn't doing to good. Some of the leaves are transparent. Can someone tell me if this is a CO2,Light,Nutrient deficiency?


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Too much light for just 1 plant in that tank. The light is driving the plant's metabolism, and with no extra ferts in there (low fish load as well) it is starving. You filter output is agitating teh water surface to the point that all your CO2 is gassing out, so the plant is completely depending on organic carbon in your substrate/mulm (which doesn't exist unless this is a well established tank).

If you only want the 1 sword plant, remove one of the bulbs and raise your water level so there is very little surface agitation, in my opinion.

Or, add ALOT more plants, increase your fish-load (or start fertilizing) and still reduce surface agitation.


----------



## Xandict (Sep 8, 2010)

Filled the tank all the way up (was planning on that today anyway), took out 1 light, and as far as fish load. There are 6 cardinals, 6 rasboras, 1 otto, and 2 cories. I also have a bottle of Flourish I dose with but that's it.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Plants, plants, plants!! You need more plants!


----------



## Xandict (Sep 8, 2010)

I have a 180g tank im in the process of setting up and this 18g will be empty. That tank will be heavily planted and looking into CO2 systems. Just wanting to get this amazon growing good to move to the bigger tank when its ready.


----------

